# Handypaymentanbieter mit Altersverifikation



## tuxedo (26 Oktober 2005)

W***e hat gestern eine Pressemitteilung herausgegeben mit dem Titel

"W***e Systems AG intensiviert Zusammenarbeit mit Mobilfunk-Netzbetreibern sowie dem Jugend- und Verbraucherschutz"

Es geht darin um "simcash Web" und um die Integration des Altersverifikationssystems verify-U. Zu finden ist der Text im Bereich "Pressemitteilungen" auf der Homepage von W***e.

Im Ja***forum gibt es unter dem Titel
"Pressemitteilung - Große Anbieter mit im Boot"
ein Thread, der auf obige Pressemeldung hinweist.

Im Text der Pressmitteilung heißt es immer wieder, dass die Zusammenarbeit mit den Mobilfunkbetreibern intensiviert wurde und man weiterhin eng zusammen arbeiten würde. Die zahlreichen Fehler der Vergangenheit werden schön geredet und als wenige Einzelfälle abgetan.

Zitat (aus der Pressemitteilung):



> "In einzelnen Fällen wurde das System der W***e Systems AG in den vergangenen Wochen zur Abrechnung fragwürdiger Inhalte genutzt sowie zum Abschluss von Abo-Diensten, ohne dass dies für den Verbraucher auf den ersten Blick ersichtlich gewesen wäre. Möglich wurde dies durch den Gestaltungs-Spielraum, den das System in seiner ersten Version ermöglichte.
> 
> In einem ersten Schritt hat die W***e Systems AG in enger Kooperation mit den Mobilfunk-Netzbetreibern dafür Sorge getragen, dass die entsprechenden Angebote nicht länger über die W***e Systeme in Anspruch genommen werden können. Für die Zukunft wurde zwischen den Partnern eine noch intensivere Zusammenarbeit beim Einsatz von Bezahl-Systemen im Internet vereinbart. Der Schutz der Verbraucher hat sowohl für W***e als auch für die Mobilfunk-Netzbetreiber höchste Priorität. Man ist sich darüber einig, die bisher gute Zusammenarbeit vor diesem Hintergrund zu vertiefen."



Ich sehe das so:
Die Firma versucht in erster Linie ihren Börsen-Abrutsch mit dieser Mitteilung zu dämpfen. Wenn das Ding wirklich so verbraucherfreundlich sein wird, wie geschildert, wird kaum einer der Contentanbieter das System einbauen, da der Verbraucher ja sonst merkt, dass er für Inhalte bezahlen muss (wir erinnern uns an das Phänomen, dass der Erfolg der Inhalte nicht von der Qualität der Inhalte abhängt sondern von der Art der Bezahlsystems). Folglich könnte es durchaus sein, dass dieses Bezahlsystem zukünftig ähnlich gehandhabt wird wie Dialer - nämlich es bleibt ungenutzt.

Zitat (aus der Pressemitteilung):


> "Per Handy einfach das Bahnticket bezahlen, ..."



Warum sollte man das tun? Man kann das Ticket hervorragend per Kreditkarte, Einzugsermächtigung, Geldkarte etc. bezahlen, und geht als Verbraucher dabei weniger Risiko ein. Das Geld ist im Bankensystem und kann zurückgebucht werden, KK-Belastungen können problemlos reklamiert werden, es gibt klare Ansprechpartner etc. Keine Scherereien mit den Endlosketten und Zuständigkeiten von Mobilfunkanbietern, Contentanbietern, Paymentanbietern, Inkassobüros. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

Na ob das noch was hilft:
http://tool.boerse.de/index.php3?WKN=549550

Ulf


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2005)

:stumm:


----------



## tuxedo (29 Oktober 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> :stumm:



Ähmmm? Wie muss ich das jetzt interpretieren?  Wo ist Stummsein angebracht?


----------



## dvill (29 Oktober 2005)

Es gibt Simcash auch in kindersicherer Version.

Dietmar Vill


----------

